# Finding Frameworks...



## NC37 (Mar 9, 2022)

So I've got a VN utilizing Tyranobuilder that has been on PC for a year now. Looking to bring it to Mac OS, iOS, Android, and Linux. Trouble is, Tyrano's frameworks are grossly outdated. iOS still uses Swift 3 and I had to get a hold of an old MBP with El Capitan to convert it to Swift 4 so my M1 Mac could bring it to modern Swift. Their tutorial here: http://tyranobuilder.com/exporting-for-ios-devices/

Tyrano also hasn't updated their software for 64bit Mac OS which is hindering things more. We gotta use the Japanese version to run exports on Mac since the Japanese software is ahead in development.

Converting isn't the only problem. They use UIwebview and old code which Apple has deprecated and swapped for WKwebview. We resolved some of that but then the test builds only do black screen now and don't work. Android is better in this aspect but getting things to adjust to their 150MB base App size has been problematic. They used to use PhoneGap as a framework for an html build to export to mobile apps. Adobe phased out PhoneGap in 2020. There is Cordova by Apache which I'm looking into a bit now. 

Got some programmer friends trying to help but running into issues. What they do say is all the export builds from Tyrano for mobile are simply Browser builds. So all we really need is a framework that does iOS, Android, Mac OS, and Linux. Cordova, when I've looked into it, is noting still using UIwebview command which Apple will right away flag as outdated. Just reaching out hoping to find someone who has experience with frameworks that could help steer towards a good option. Should I keep looking into Cordova or is there a better option? Thanks.


----------

